# Dog breeds that are hard to pronounce!



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

What are dog breeds you though were pronounced one way, till you heard someone else say them?



I totally though Beauceron was pronounced Bew-cer-on till about 5 minutes ago :tongue:
Now I just have to get my brain to read it at Bo-sair-own :smile:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I learned Cane Corso was con-yay corso at a rally-o competition, never would have expected that. And apparently I say Beauceron wrong lol.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought it was Cane as in Candy Cane. Hmmm you learn something new every day.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought it was Cane too, like candy cane, lol.

On my Yorkie forum, a lot of people have Biewers. I always pronounced it as "bew-ers". (like how eww is pronounced). But apparently it's "beevas" kind of like beaver lol.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The Xoloitzcuintli (pronounced show-low-eats-queen-tlee).


I still can't pronounce it. Even when its right there.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo is a Dogue de Bordeaux. Dogue is pronounced like "vogue"; de is pronounced like "day", and Bordeaux is pronounced like the wine ("bore-dough.)

Sometimes I'll hear, "Oh, is that a doggy du bordeaux?"

Actually, when people ask, I'll just say he's a French Mastiff. Much easier, lol.

BTW, "Dogue" means "Mastiff" in French, so....... the "Mastiff of Bordeaux."


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hah, try weimaraner. I always get a good chuckle when people come up to us on walks " is that a rainaweimer"? ...um.. what

Theres also weiner-rainer, maynawainer, weimanainer. I've heard it all.

I usually tell people it's like saying "why I'm a runner" really fast, seems to do the trick.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

"why I'm a runner"

That's extraordinarily helpful!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That's why I have a chow! I can't say it wrong :heh:

My mother in law raised a litter of Samoyeds when I first got married. I had never had one and took her word at the pronunciation. This was a pure southern pronunciation of "Sam - Oid' . When I went to my first dog show, I had no idea what dogs they were referring to when they brought out the Samoyeds. I kept waiting for the 'Sam-oids' . 

Then you have Lhasa Apso's. I've always owned them and had no problem pronouncing it but boy, I've heard everything. Usually they own a 'Lapso hapso'.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have heard people refer to xolos as zolos before. 

Kooikerhondje is one that I still don't know how to pronounce.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> On my Yorkie forum, a lot of people have Biewers. I always pronounced it as "bew-ers". (like how eww is pronounced). But apparently it's "beevas" kind of like beaver lol.


Really? Weird... I always thought its was bew-ers as well. Beevas sounds silly lol!


Unosmom said:


> I usually tell people it's like saying "why I'm a runner" really fast, seems to do the trick.


But since its a German breed, isn't it more of a v sound (vhy-ma-runner)?


Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have heard people refer to xolos as zolos before.
> 
> Kooikerhondje is one that I still don't know how to pronounce.


Guilty of the first, even though when I say the whole name I pronounce it correctly 
And I think its pronounced Koi-ker-hund, at least that's how I've always said it. That "je" at the end really throw me off! lol


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow I am actually good at this I knew most those :shocked::smile: but the one I didn't know is the one I should.

bruxellois- bruxellois - Wiktionary

I usually just say Brussels Griffon.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes Weimaraner is German and you are right it is the sound of a V 

And Cane Corso is italian. Cane means dog in italian and is pronounced like k-ah-ne 

I always had (and still have ) trouble pronouncing Malinois. I know french and i know how you should pronounce it, however people always pronounce it differently i never never know what the "common" pronounciation for Malinois is 

Boerboel is another one, and some more rather unknown breeds  sometimes, even though i know the breed, i ask the people what breed their dog is to hear how they pronounce it haha


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> I always had (and still have ) trouble pronouncing Malinois. I know french and i know how you should pronounce it, however people always pronounce it differently i never never know what the "common" pronounciation for Malinois is


How _should_ it be pronounced? I have never heard it said out loud, but I pronounce it Mal-en-wa. I doubt that's how you are supposed to say it, I'm the queen of mis-pronunciations :tongue:

And I do that too.. If I know the breed but don't want to sound like an idiot by not saying it right then I ask to see how they say it lol! That is actually how I learned the right was to say Cane Corso.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

People seem to have a REALLY hard time pronouncing Vizsla. They want to pronounce it like VIZ-LA, where the Z is really prominent. The correct way to pronounce it is VEEZH-lah. I actually learned to pronounce it correctly by listening to it on this website - I wanted to make sure I got it right when I was talking to my (hopefully) future breeder the first time, LOL.

inogolo - Pronunciation of Vizsla : How to pronounce Vizsla

I have problems pronouncing quite a few breeds, LOL.

Oh and not a breed, but my county and what I plan to name one of my dogs (probably). People have a terrible time trying to pronounce it. Nearly everyone wants to put emphasis on the SU in Suwannee, when in reality the U is silent. So really it is pronounced like Swannee.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i think it should be something like Mali-nua but most people pronounce the ending like oy so mali-noy. But maybe i am wrong


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I hears Samoyed on a dog show on tv and realized I had always pronounced it wrong. Also I found out about Cane Corso from a past co-worker whose friend bought a pup from a breeder. 
I know there are others I have issues with.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> i think it should be something like Mali-nua but most people pronounce the ending like oy so mali-noy. But maybe i am wrong


Mel lyn wha is how I would say it but because of accent that may sound different to others.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i cant STAND hearing people say "oh i own a SHIT ZOO!"
urrrrrrgggghhh


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> i cant STAND hearing people say "oh i own a SHIT ZOO!"
> urrrrrrgggghhh



how is it supposed to be said?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL I've had Shi Tzu owners correct me when I say "sheet sue" and they say "You mean SHIT Zoo!"


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ahhhh okay!


I'm not fond of those kinds of dogs so I don't mind calling them little shit's...i mean Shitzoo's LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

"Americans commonly pronounce the Shih-Tzu as SHEET-sue, however, the actual original Chinese translation is - sure-ds 
In the Chinese pronunciation the "ds" is pronounced the same as the "ds" at the end of the word "Words". It is Chinese Mandarin, and translates directly to "lion". That is where the term "lion dog" comes from. The moniker "chrysanthemum dog" and "sheet-sue" are common in America, but are both inaccurate American renditions of the original Chinese."


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I called malinois mal-i-noise for the longest time lol. I don't remember when I finally figured out the right way but I was ashamed, now saying it the first way sounds SO wrong.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Mateo is a Dogue de Bordeaux. Dogue is pronounced like "vogue"; de is pronounced like "day", and Bordeaux is pronounced like the wine ("bore-dough.)
> 
> Sometimes I'll hear, "Oh, is that a doggy du bordeaux?"
> 
> ...


I guess I still have it wrong, I thought I'd finally figured it out. Dog-gay day bore-dough...But I still have the first one wrong, right?



Unosmom said:


> Hah, try weimaraner. I always get a good chuckle when people come up to us on walks " is that a rainaweimer"? ...um.. what
> 
> Theres also weiner-rainer, maynawainer, weimanainer. I've heard it all.
> 
> I usually tell people it's like saying "why I'm a runner" really fast, seems to do the trick.


I say it wiem-er-riner, is that even right?



chowder said:


> That's why I have a chow! I can't say it wrong :heh:
> 
> My mother in law raised a litter of Samoyeds when I first got married. I had never had one and took her word at the pronunciation. This was a pure southern pronunciation of "Sam - Oid' . When I went to my first dog show, I had no idea what dogs they were referring to when they brought out the Samoyeds. I kept waiting for the 'Sam-oids' .
> 
> Then you have Lhasa Apso's. I've always owned them and had no problem pronouncing it but boy, I've heard everything. Usually they own a 'Lapso hapso'.


You've lost me with the Samoyed, lol. And my BF always Asa Lop-so, its hilarious. 



bernadettelevis said:


> Yes Weimaraner is German and you are right it is the sound of a V
> 
> And Cane Corso is italian. Cane means dog in italian and is pronounced like k-ah-ne
> 
> ...


Malinois took me forever to figure out. I always wanted to say Mal-in-noise...now I say mal-in-wa, still not sure if I got it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

lauren43 said:


> You've lost me with the Samoyed, lol. And my BF always Asa Lop-so, its hilarious.


The dog show people pronounce it 'Sam - e - ed' with a long e in the middle and the emphasis on the 'Sam'. It can also be pronounced 'sam - oy - ed ' with the emphasis on the 'oy' both with three distinct syllables. But noone actually says 'sam-oids' with two syllables except apparently my inlaws. :tape2:

But, they are all southern and there's a lot they say that I don't understand!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I guess I still have it wrong, I thought I'd finally figured it out. Dog-gay day bore-dough...But I still have the first one wrong, right?


Oh, so close. 

"Dogue" is just one syllable--and rhymes with "vogue", "rogue", etc.

However, truth be told, most owners of DDBs that I have met pronounce the "Dogue" like "dog." hwell:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

how about Petite Basset Griffon Vendeen? Pa-tee Basso Gri fawn von de own .....I can say it better than spelling it LOL.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I say it wiem-er-riner, is that even right


from what I've read, its supposed to be pronounced vy-ma-runner,although I tend to say it with a W instead of V

I also hear dachshund getting butchered quite often. Most people say dash-hound. I pronounce it daks-hoond.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> from what I've read, its supposed to be pronounced vy-ma-runner,although I tend to say it with a W instead of V
> 
> I also hear dachshund getting butchered quite often. Most people say dash-hound. I pronounce it daks-hoond.




Our instructor in our obedience class was European and she had this shrill call and she would yell out "Vy-maraners up next!" We got a kick out of it! I pronounce it with a W too but everyone butchers it, my favorite is when someone called them Weimaranians..


----------

